
Hotel booking sites to end 'misleading' sales - herendin2
https://bbc.com/news/business-47141538
======
dreamcompiler
I learned my lesson about these sites the hard way. Hidden fees, reservations
impossible to cancel or reschedule, services that were billed as "free" that
actually weren't, etc. When I've asked individual hotels about this, they've
told me the booking sites pay them so little money they have to nickel and
dime customers for everything just to break even.

Now I only use the booking sites to find out which hotels are near where I
want to go and possibly available, and I make the reservation by going to the
hotel's website or calling them directly. It always works out better this way.

------
switch007
Booking.com is just awful. You feel like you're participating in a non-stop
A/B/C/D/E/F UI test.

Links open in new tabs. It shows sold-out properties by default. Filter menu
changes all the time. Obsessed about offering apartments/aparthotels. Filters
labelled e.g. "Hotels + more", whatever that means. Each filter click triggers
a main content reload. Changing the location resets the filters...I could go
on.

~~~
threatofrain
I'm surprised Mozilla would choose to do a promotion with them.

